
An absurd number of jobs around the world are going unfilled - prostoalex
http://qz.com/595653/how-and-where-an-absurd-number-of-jobs-around-the-world-are-going-unfilled/
======
lwhalen
I notice that not a single sentence was devoted to "perhaps the employers
aren't offering appropriate compensation to attract suitable talent to the
roles". If there's any of those employers reading this comment section, try
doubling the salary offered and see if that doesn't spur a little action in
filling your role.

~~~
mhuffman
Double the price‽ But my H1B visas let me get them for half the price!

I just have to pretend that there are not qualified Americans.

Unless there are, in which case I just make up outlandishly impossible job
requirements.

------
commentzorro
What do you know, low wage low skill jobs that require huge amounts of
physical labor are going unfilled? And would you look at that ... employers
would rather import cheap H1-B labor for higher skill jobs than pay the wages
that would fill all these positions.

As Fox News likes to say, if we take away social program people will have to
take theses jobs or they'll starve to death. The "free market" will fix
everything!

